# I never knew people so cheap



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

I always tipped my cmt, barber, taxi driver, waitress etc... anywhere between 15%-50% of the total. Now as a new Lyft driver I’m getting ~ $1-$3 tips on every 10 riders and in some days no tips at all. I never knew people so cheap.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dens said:


> I always tipped my cmt, barber, taxi driver, waitress etc... anywhere between 15%-50% of the total. Now as a new Lyft driver I'm getting ~ $1-$3 tips on every 10 riders and in some days no tips at all. I never knew people so cheap.


Welcome to UP, and welcome to TNC slave labor!
Hope you're not a troll!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dens said:


> I never knew people so cheap.


It's the nature of the business.....
cheap services attract cheap people.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Most people just think they're getting a good deal and don't take into account the driver's hidden expenses. Hopefully people will catch on soon and not tipping a rideshare driver would be frowned upon the same way as the pizza guy or the waiter.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

I recently tried to trip the delivery driver, and wasn't prompted to do so. When I contacted Uber about it, their response was that there was an error with the app.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Hope you're not a troll!


"Thank you for your warm welcome..." I hope you're not Uber/Lyft shill!. I won't post here again.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dens said:


> "Thank you for your warm welcome..." I hope you're not Uber/Lyft shill!. I won't post here again.


Too many suspicious posts from suspicious accounts lately. Can't be too trusting!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

dens said:


> I always tipped my cmt, barber, taxi driver, waitress etc... anywhere between 15%-50% of the total. Now as a new Lyft driver I'm getting ~ $1-$3 tips on every 10 riders and in some days no tips at all. I never knew people so cheap.


Yup, we all can give thanks to Travis!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dens said:


> I always tipped my cmt, barber, taxi driver, waitress etc... anywhere between 15%-50% of the total. Now as a new Lyft driver I'm getting ~ $1-$3 tips on every 10 riders and in some days no tips at all. I never knew people so cheap.


I used to tip all the time until I started driving ride share and began to question the entire tipping environment.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I think I am getting T-shirts made. 

“I am a Uber Driver and don’t tip”

I bet i would get the worst service ever but the point would be made.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I used to tip all the time until I started driving ride share and began to question the entire tipping environment.


Interesting. Would you please elaborate what specificaly in regards to being a rideshare driver, sparked your change in attitude towards tipping?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Interesting. Would you please elaborate what specificaly in regards to being a rideshare driver, sparked your change in attitude towards tipping?


Gladly, I saw how few times that I was tipped as a driver. I felt like a chump tipping others when I received no tips. That was my start down the no tipping rabbit hole.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Gladly, I saw how few times that I was tipped as a driver. I felt like a chump tipping others when I received no tips. That was my start down the no tipping rabbit hole.


I see. However that still does not explain why you refuse accepting tips? You are now more confusing than ever!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I see. However that still does not explain why you refuse accepting tips? You are now more confusing than ever!


It was pointed out that it is hypocritical to accept tips when you are no longer willing to give out tips. I agreed so I stoped accepting tips, and donating those tips that I had no choice but to accept.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It was pointed out that it is hypocritical to accept tips when you are no longer willing to give out tips. I agreed so I stoped accepting tips, and donating those tips that I had no choice but to accept.


Fine. So fundamentaly, tipping was not an issue with you, rather being irked by non-tipping riders was. The impression you convey is one of always being in disfavor of tipping, period. Again, interesting!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Fine. So fundamentaly, tipping was not an issue with you, rather being irked by non-tipping riders was. The impression you convey is one of always being in disfavor of tipping, period. Again, interesting!


I am now always in disfavor of tipping unless forced to tip as after reflection I found I am better off not tipping and not receiving tips than I would have been even if I had received tips all along. I likely would not have given it much consideration had I received tips though.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am now always in disfavor of tipping unless forced to tip as after reflection I found I am better off not tipping and not receiving tips than I would have been even if I had received tips all along. I likely would not have given it much consideration had I received tips though.


Every driver harbors resentment at rideshare non-tipping culture. Would it not be better to proactively do what you can towards encouraging tips, like many of us have already done so? I now garner tips from roughly 30% of riders by way of education. That said, 30% is far better than virtually zero and certainly makes a significant difference in my pocket come year end.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Every driver harbors resentment at rideshare non-tipping culture. Would it not be better to proactively do what you can towards encouraging tips, like many of us have already done so? I now garner tips from roughly 30% of riders by way of education. That said, 30% is far better than virtually zero and certainly makes a significant difference in my pocket come year end.


I have found that I am financially better off not tipping and not getting tips than if I were to receive a standard tip from ride share.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have found that I am financially better off not tipping and not getting tips than if I were to receive a standard tip from ride share.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


>


I am not a full time rideshare driver. I spend much much more than I would ever imagine earning doing rideshare.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dens said:


> I always tipped my cmt, barber, taxi driver, waitress etc... anywhere between 15%-50% of the total. Now as a new Lyft driver I'm getting ~ $1-$3 tips on every 10 riders and in some days no tips at all. I never knew people so cheap.


It's actually quite incredible - I really thought I was the norm: tipping 20% minimum for food delivery at home, 20% minimum to waitstaff, 20% minimum to taxi drivers, etc etc etc.

Somehow rideshare pax never got the memo - or they quickly and sneakily shredded the memo - that tips are NOT included in their very very very low fares on Uber.....It's like an experiment in cognitive dissonance witnessing these party people going out to get shitfaced nightly and spending $100 - $300 (and much more) at restaurants and bars that they're arriving to in our cars, at bargain basement prices, yet somehow they think it's ok not to tip the people getting them around safely and delivering them home alive.....naw, these people don't need tips! But the bartender who opens a beer with a bottle opener? $3 tip for every beer he opens, gosh darn it! The driver risking their lives and cars on the dangerous freeways and using their gas and personal vehicles to do so? Dealing with other road-rage filled drivers, careless idiots, psychos, and drunk drivers all around them? Why would _*they*_ need a tip?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> The driver risking their lives and cars on the dangerous freeways and using their gas and personal vehicles to do so? Dealing with other road-rage filled drivers, careless idiots, psychos, and drunk drivers all around them? Why would _*they*_ need a tip?


You nailed it there, the driver has every incentive to provide safe and timely service with out without a tip. It is their vehicle that stands to be damaged and their life that is in jeopardy if they are not careful and safe. Once someone accepts their trip it is in the drivers interest to complete the trip as quickly as they can so that they can move to the next trip.

There simply is no incentive to tip the ride share driver.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

> The price range for a meal at The Restaurant at Meadowood depends on which menu you order. The Chef's Tasting Menu includes nine or 10 courses costs $275. The indulgent Chef's Counter Tasting Menu features at least 20 courses and is $500.


Would anyone care to guess how much the people who I took on a 30 minute drive to this establishment last night tipped me?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Would anyone care to guess how much the people who I took on a 30 minute drive to this establishment last night tipped me?


Yes!


----------



## WaterTowerTransit (Jan 20, 2018)

I am not understanding this whole "I don't need tips" BS; XL base level payments in NJ of $7.776/hour and $1.1736/mile don't come anywhere near covering the operating expenses and depreciation of a $50K vehicle - let alone living expenses. I am tipped 30% of the time - but because of the stoopid app, the (good) tips tend to be $10 for a $130 trek (my pax are often airport runs). ...and I sure as hell don't consider it okay to not tip a waiter, cabbie, bartender etc.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WaterTowerTransit said:


> I am not understanding this whole "I don't need tips" BS; XL base level payments in NJ of $7.776/hour and $1.1736/mile don't come anywhere near covering the operating expenses and depreciation of a $50K vehicle - let alone living expenses. I am tipped 30% of the time - but because of the stoopid app, the (good) tips tend to be $10 for a $130 trek (my pax are often airport runs). ...and I sure as hell don't consider it okay to not tip a waiter, cabbie, bartender etc.


For me I don't accept tips because I don't give tips. It works out better for me financially that way it is purely a self serving reason.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> Would anyone care to guess how much the people who I took on a 30 minute drive to this establishment last night tipped me?


These are the people I literally want to spit on. They know better.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

dens said:


> "Thank you for your warm welcome..." I hope you're not Uber/Lyft shill!. I won't post here again.


You wouldn't have lasted long



Uberfunitis said:


> For me I don't accept tips because I don't give tips. It works out better for me financially that way it is purely a self serving reason.


I don't think you have the option of refusing tips


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> These are the people I literally want to spit on. They know better.


You have to drive past a security post to get to this place. I should have stopped on the way out and asked the guard to call the kitchen and advise them that a party of non-tippers was being seated.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberMD1989 said:


> I recently tried to *trip* the delivery driver, and wasn't prompted to do so. When I contacted Uber about it, their response was that there was an error with the app.


_*How Rude*_


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Do drivers tend to rate a pax lower if they don't tip?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I guess it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

To Mega Therion said:


> Do drivers tend to rate a pax lower if they don't tip?


Depends... Cash Tips = 5 Stars in my book.
On Uber you are forced to rate riders before you see the rider's tip, if any.
I can pretty much tell who's going to tip me and who's going to stiff me.
I also live in a tourist town and tipping is very normal.
Uberfunitis who will downrate you if you tip him.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Julescase said:


> It's actually quite incredible - I really thought I was the norm: tipping 20% minimum for food delivery at home, 20% minimum to waitstaff, 20% minimum to taxi drivers, etc etc etc.
> 
> Somehow rideshare pax never got the memo - or they quickly and sneakily shredded the memo - that tips are NOT included in their very very very low fares on Uber.....It's like an experiment in cognitive dissonance witnessing these party people going out to get shitfaced nightly and spending $100 - $300 (and much more) at restaurants and bars that they're arriving to in our cars, at bargain basement prices, yet somehow they think it's ok not to tip the people getting them around safely and delivering them home alive.....naw, these people don't need tips! But the bartender who opens a beer with a bottle opener? $3 tip for every beer he opens, gosh darn it! The driver risking their lives and cars on the dangerous freeways and using their gas and personal vehicles to do so? Dealing with other road-rage filled drivers, careless idiots, psychos, and drunk drivers all around them? Why would _*they*_ need a tip?


cognitive dissonance.....good one!


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Just completed my first 300 Lyft rides - mostly in SF Bay Area.. and here are my observations:

1. Friday night the best tips day/time - about 30%-50% pax add the tips via app.
2. My best tip - $27 ride from airport plus $20 cash plus another $10 tip in app.
3. People who never tip: 1) Wealthy people (millions of dollars property with Teslas / Maserati/ Lamborghini in their garages or on the driveway), 2) High-class call girls and cheap street hookers. 3) Waiters and waitresses.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

To Mega Therion said:


> Do drivers tend to rate a pax lower if they don't tip?


I rate tippers lower.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Yep this was the lesson I was so sad to learn when I started doing Uber, people (or maybe just UBER PAX?) are cheap lying ****wads.... sad but true!


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

> The price range for a meal at The Restaurant at Meadowood depends on which menu you order. The Chef's Tasting Menu includes nine or 10 courses costs $275. The indulgent Chef's Counter Tasting Menu features at least 20 courses and is $500.





Grand Lake said:


> Would anyone care to guess how much the people who I took on a 30 minute drive to this establishment last night tipped me?


Took a waitress at this place to work; same length trip. SHE tipped me.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Yup, we all can give thanks to Travis!


There it is. That little shit fit Travis had when SF drivers for suing Uber for taking a % of their tips in the early app. 
He removed the tip function and started the "No need to tip" BS.

He is worth 4.8 Billion dollars now. 
He made every dime using other people's property.

Every business he started since college used other people's intellectual property. 
With Uber he started using our cars. What made him think we would pay for candy and water out of our pockets while going broke and ruining our cars?

The man is a piece of crap that has made his fortune on the backs of others. 
I doubt he would live 20 minutes if he tried to walk through the park in SF without security with him.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I really like TK I doubt anyone would know who he is if he walked down the middle of the road but I guess we all need some boogeyman man to blame for our own problems instead of taking responsibility for our own success


----------

